# Adams trophy 8/25 back from vacation



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)

Been in Bahamas last 8 days so made a lil scout trip to Sabine bc heard bad reports from bl and Sabine was not affected at all from the rain fished couple spots for tomo caught good trout at all stops few reds and flounder released everything and one trout just hair over 8lbs





















call heather to get in 3379650667 also teal season right around the corner come shoot limits of teal then slam the reds and trout in the eve and if it's a few days after a front well load u up w shrimp too from our private marsh that they'll be comin out of don't miss out!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

